# Jin Kogatana



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2012)

Coming soon... Jin Kogatana $300

They are all the same High Speed Steel used in his larger knives... he made the knives, handles, and sayas all by hand (and they all come with sayas). These knives are no longer in production, so there is an extremely limited stock of these. If you're in LA and want to check them out before they make it up on the website, stop by... we've got a small box of them in store.

Kogatana are small utility knives. These are all single bevel knives (with hollow ground ura). They are about 125mm long (handle to tip) on average.


----------



## bcrano (Jan 24, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## Justin0505 (Jan 25, 2012)

The blade is 125mm or the entire knife is 125?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 25, 2012)

blade length


----------



## bcrano (Jan 26, 2012)

Saw all of them today. They are super cool!


----------

